# Auf Textboxen anderer Programme zugreifen



## Kriskra (22. März 2004)

Hallo
Ich will ein Programm schreiben das ein bestimmtes anderes programm direkt "anspricht" und etwas in eine textbox (In diesem anderen programm) schreibt und auf enter drückt. Wie ich das mit dem Schreiben mache ist ja kein problem (Mit sendkeys) aber wie könnte ich das machen das man davon eigentlich nichts merkt? Also das es auch nicht aus anderen programmen rausfliegt oder das es diese beeinflusst?

Ich sage mal genau für was ich das brauche:
Es gibt einen Server, dieser hat aber kein übersichtliches benutzermenü, sondern man kann ihn nur mit Texteingaben "steuern". Jetzt will ich mir ein eigenes "Benutzerpannel" schreiben, das hald text zu diesem Server schickt und auf Enter drückt.
Hat jemand eine idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte? Ich glaube das ist nicht so ganz einfach.

Schonmal danke im vorraus! 

Mfg
Kriskra


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. März 2004)

> Es gibt einen Server, dieser hat aber kein übersichtliches benutzermenü, sondern man kann ihn nur mit Texteingaben "steuern".


Wie werden die Texteingaben denn gemacht?
Über eine Konsole oder wie?
Oder als Parameter beim Start des Servers?

Zum Thema "Andere Programme ansteuern gab es hier schon oft was" einfach mal die Suche befragen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Kriskra (22. März 2004)

Nein, nein, in dem anderen Programm ist eine Textbox die ich benutzen will.

Ich hab zwar schon vorher gesucht, werde dies aber nocheinmal tun.

Edit: Es tut mir leid, ich finde (In der VB sektion) nichts.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. März 2004)

> Edit: Es tut mir leid, ich finde (In der VB sektion) nichts.


Sorry, ich hätte dir vielleicht einen Anstoß geben sollen, such mal nach "FindWindow" bzw. "SendMessage" da solltest du so ziemlich das nötigste finden.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Kriskra (24. März 2004)

Ja das hört sich gut an, danke, ich werde mich da mal umschauen...


----------



## Kriskra (24. März 2004)

So ich habe ein bisschen rumprobiert und weis jetzt ca. wie man mit handels umgeht, nur wie finde ich jetzt das handel dieser textbox? Ja ich weis mit FindWindow aber wie genau? Was soll ich da eingeben?
FindWindow ("?","")
Vieleicht noch ein paar infos über das programm:
Es ist in Delphi geschrieben und die textbox heist "submitmessage" aber wenn ich nur submitmessage angebe eingebe findets nix....


----------

